# BP Mods Pioneer Insider



## Rob Fisher (12/8/21)

I was lucky enough to have been sent a pre-production version of the Pioneer Insider! It came with 8 different airflow pins so you can dial it in! I grabbed the biggest airflow one because it's the one issue I always have with Boro devices... not enough air! Well, happy days! This one has perfect airflow for me! I'm sure this is going to have a reasonable price compared to other boro goodies and it's really good! Will see how we go with condensation and leaking etc but so far so good!

Really easy build and simple wicking! The airflow with the biggest airflow pin is almost the same as the Gobby with a 2,5mm pin and the Dvarw DL with a 3mm airflow plug.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/21)

Day 3 with the Pioneer Insider. When I was sent the new boro/bridge to test I fully expected to build it and vape it for a day and then clean and pack it away along with all the other Billet Box's and Bridges. A lot of the bridges and boro devices are pretty good but none match up to the Dvarw DL for ease of use, airflow and flavour... well that is until the Pioneer Insider came along... it has been a really pleasant surprise and the vape is really good and the refill is simple and no leakage and very little condensation. So the bottom line is the Nugget BB is still in service 3 days later... along with the Hussar Gobby and my Dvarw DL's!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (14/8/21)

I love the signature 28 watts !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/8/21)

The Pioneer Insider has brought the BB's out of the display cabinet! This is the pre-production version! Looking forward to the final version that should be appearing any day now!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/8/21)

Clean and rewick time!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/8/21)

The *Pioneer Insider* is a chicken dinner! When they reach our shores eventually and you have a Boro device of any form you will want this setup. It has been a long time since a Billet Box has been in my daily carry and I have been using the Insider for over a week now and even took it with me to the mountains along with my Dvarw's! I have to say the airflow and flavour are on par with my Dvarw... actually the flavour on the Insider may even pip the Dvarw!

When I first coiled and wicked the Insider the coil was a bit of a mess so with today's pit stop I paid a little more attention to fitting the new coil. I am relieved to say the coil looks way better and the flavour is still spot on so that's a win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Jengz (22/8/21)

@Rob Fisher, next time you rewick and clean can you please check if this fits in the abyss?
I think I seen the below post on Instagram from Grimmgreen hinting that it does and it sort of looks like the insider in his tank but I am unsure.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/8/21)

Jengz said:


> @Rob Fisher, next time you rewick and clean can you please check if this fits in the abyss?
> I think I seen the below post on Instagram from Grimmgreen hinting that it does and it sort of looks like the insider in his tank but I am unsure.
> 
> View attachment 237460



Grimmgreen does indeed have the Pioneer Insider in his Abyss. But I will try it on my next pit stop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Jengz (22/8/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Grimmgreen does indeed have the Pioneer Insider in his Abyss. But I will try it on my next pit stop.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Skipper, appreciate it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/8/21)

Jengz said:


> Thanks Skipper, appreciate it.



My pre-production version doesn't fit but the final production unit will indeed fit.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/8/21)

Giving the Nugget a break! BB Silver's turn!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/21)

I decided to test a 3mm Alien in the Pioneer Insider to see if the airflow was still open enough and if there was enough space for the 3mm Coil. I had a pair of 3mm White Collar Aliens I won in a @KZOR competition so that was Bazinga! The larger coil fitted fine and I had to do a bit of 45-degree trimming of the Mavaton Wick but everything seemed fine! And it was! I love the way the White Collar coils go blue!

The airflow is slightly more restricted but still ok for me. I'll use it for a few days and see how we go.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Hakhan (29/9/21)

Jengz said:


> Thanks Skipper, appreciate it.


@Jengz it fits but it's a bit loosy goosey..
flavour wise


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/21)

Pioneer Insider in the Billet Box with a Fralian 2x29/38 0.4Ω at 28 watts!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Munro31 (13/10/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Pioneer Insider in the Billet Box with a Fralian 2x29/38 0.4Ω at 28 watts!
> View attachment 241396
> View attachment 241397
> View attachment 241398
> ...


Very sexy!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid (15/10/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Pioneer Insider in the Billet Box with a Fralian 2x29/38 0.4Ω at 28 watts!
> View attachment 241396
> View attachment 241397
> View attachment 241398
> ...


 Is that a 3mm ID coil @Rob Fisher ? Still havent tried a 3mm build in the pioneer insider yet. Also had a look at your wicking...do you use a dam method to wick it? Cant really see your wicking through those side slits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/21)

Ruwaid said:


> Is that a 3mm ID coil @Rob Fisher ? Still havent tried a 3mm build in the pioneer insider yet. Also had a look at your wicking...do you use a dam method to wick it? Cant really see your wicking through those side slits.



@Ruwaid no I pretty much only use 2.5mm coils. I tuck the tails into the juice well loosely!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/21)

Pioneer Insider rewick and refill!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## E.T. (28/10/21)

nice flavour

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Brommer (22/2/22)

Really enjoying this one @Rob Fisher ! As you said airflow and flavor is on par with the Dvarw DL OG… amazeballs!
Using the BVC #42 @0.4ohms, 3.5mm af pin.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/4/22)

I got my insider yesterday from my beautiful, long suffering wife and i swapped out the chimney and popped it into a boro tank to use in the Cthulhu after trying it in the original tank. found the airflow to be better because the air on the Cthulhu comes in from the back and not the side like a BB.

Very impressed with this bridge so far. Flavour is on point and airflow is very smooth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Paul33 (5/4/22)

Continues to impress

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/5/22)

So out of curiosity I swapped the 3.5mm airflow pin for the 3mm and the flavour is so much better (for me) 

Using it in the Boro tank in the bb and the airflow is perfecto!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/5/22)

And fyi: The spare post screw from the insider spare parts baggie of goodies fits the airflow pin. 


Should be zero condensation now.

Hopefully.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------

